# Horrible exchange to Westgate



## thickey (Nov 29, 2011)

I traded a Marriott for the Westgate Vacation Villas and Town Center.  Please do not make the mistake I made.  The units in this place are DUMPS!  You need to read my review, if TUG will publish it.  This place is in a serious decline, as is the nearby area.


----------



## memereDoris (Nov 29, 2011)

Which ones did you stay at?  The Town Center or the Vacation Villas.

We have been to the Town Center several times and have found it to be quite nice.  We have never stayed in the Villas.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Wastegate - Promises (and laws) broken*



memereDoris said:


> Which ones did you stay at?  The Town Center or the Vacation Villas.
> 
> We have been to the Town Center several times and have found it to be quite nice.  We have never stayed in the Villas.



Town Center is just a twin of the ugly & tenement like Lakes.  Worse it was admittedly partially paid for by maintenance money collected for the Villas but illegally commingled and used, as admitted by management at the 2010 Vills/Town Center Annual Meeting.  They didn't admit it was illegal to mix what are supposed to be separate funds from different Associations, only that Villas moneys were used to "correct construction problems at the Town Center buildings".  As they are the developer, sales, management and make up the Association Boards - on which "no owners have asked to be members" - they don't see anything wrong with breaking the laws and using money anyway they feel fit. 

Plus both the Villas/Town Center as well as the Lakes all have unfinished pits of concrete monstrosities of footings for the promised water parks that were started but never built.  Stay away from Wastegate as an owner or guest. They are the worst.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 29, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Stay away from Wastegate as an owner or guest. They are the worst.



Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 29, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Town Center is just a twin of the ugly & tenement like Lakes.  Worse it was admittedly partially paid for by maintenance money collected for the Villas but illegally commingled and used, as admitted by management at the 2010 Vills/Town Center Annual Meeting.  They didn't admit it was illegal to mix what are supposed to be separate funds from different Associations, only that Villas moneys were used to "correct construction problems at the Town Center buildings".  As they are the developer, sales, management and make up the Association Boards - on which "no owners have asked to be members" - they don't see anything wrong with breaking the laws and using money anyway they feel fit.
> 
> Plus both the Villas/Town Center as well as the Lakes all have unfinished pits of concrete monstrosities of footings for the promised water parks that were started but never built.  Stay away from Wastegate as an owner or guest. They are the worst.


Now that HGVC is taking over The Towers of Terror, would it be worth an exchange?  Planet Hollywood is a great casino with a great location.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 1, 2011)

thickey said:


> This place is in a serious decline, as is the nearby area.




Can you elaborate on this comment? It has been a couple of years since we've stayed at Mystic Dunes (which is nearby) but I've never noticed any problems with the area. Even closer to Westgate is Windsor Hills, which most people rave about. I've seen no complaints in those discussions on other bboards.

We'll be back at Mystic Dunes in a few weeks and just wondered if there was anything I needed to know about.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 1, 2011)

He isn't saying anything bad about Mystic Dunes, just Westgate.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 1, 2011)

*There Goes The Neighborhood.*




rickandcindy23 said:


> He isn't saying anything bad about Mystic Dunes, just Westgate.


He said the nearby area is also in a serious decline. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 1, 2011)

Westgate Vacation Villas have varying degrees of decline.  I own in VVA11.  (Yeah, bad mistake bought it from Westgate but it was my first, 13 years ago,  so slap me)

My unit is nice.  Has the loft and can sleep 10 people. Love my unit.  My kids like it better than the Marriots??????    I have always been treated good as long as I stayed away from the sales staff.  ok.  

I did see some of the older units and they didnt look so good.  Same complex so why so much difference?   For any of you who trade into Westgate try to make sure you get the ones with the 3 alpha characters.


----------



## beanie (Dec 1, 2011)

We just stayed at towne center this past may . we had 3 units ( 8 bedrooms ) and they were fine by us. I would exchange into there again.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 1, 2011)

We own LL111 which is an older unit. Our last stay was in November 2008 in a newer building. I thought all the buildings were well maintained. I suppose changes can occur in three years, but it's hard to believe it has gone from being very nice to a dump. Here are photos of the buildings and unit in 2008. Nice or dump? I leave it to your judgement. 

http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k187/kay7979/Westgate/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Detailor (Dec 2, 2011)

Polly Metallic said:


> We own LL111 which is an older unit. Our last stay was in November 2008 in a newer building. I thought all the buildings were well maintained. *I suppose changes can occur in three years, but it's hard to believe it has gone from being very nice to a dump.*



Even in some of the nicest resort, room condition can change on a dime.  

A few years ago we stayed in a one bedroom at the Saratoga Springs DVC and it was in great condition (we left it that way, too).  Later I read a post either here or at the disboards from someone who was complaining about the terrible condition (broken and fallen tiles in the bathroom, malfunctioning plumbing in the tub, something wrong with the sofa bed, probably something else, too) of their Saratoga Springs villa.  Their stay was two weeks after mine in the same unit!

So you never know.  I think the best you can do is to request another villa if the one you've been assigned is in bad shape when you first walk in.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Carol C (Dec 2, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> He said the nearby area is also in a serious decline.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I'll bet there's serious decline. Did anyone see the CBS report by Scott Pelley about all the homeless families in central FL? Sounds like the economy has really tanked there, as it has in Vegas and other over-developed parts of the US. It is alas an unfortunate reality of these times we're in. So, while on vacation you might expect to drive to your gated resort via some mean streets and boulevards of broken dreams.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 2, 2011)

*The Miracle Mile.*




Carol C said:


> So, while on vacation you might expect to drive to your gated resort via some mean streets and boulevards of broken dreams.


_Whoa !_

I hope that's not a reference to Irlo Bronson Memorial Highway. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

